# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Opuchlizna na nogach

## afrodyta

Witam,
od kilku lat puchną mi nogi. Gdy pierwszy raz poszłam do lekarza rodzinnego uznał on to za alergie, ale nie skierował mnie na żadne badania czy do  alergolog a.
Zrobiłam sobie testy alergiczne na własną rękę i wyszło że nie jestem na nic uczulona. Przez jakiś rok miałam spokój ale tydzień temu zauważyłam że znów mi puchną nogi, tym razem najbardziej palce u stóp. 
W przyszłym tygodniu wybieram się do lekarza, ale może ktoś z Was ma coś podobnego?

----------


## motylek

Spróbuj może wyleczyć to lekami, które zmniejszą ilość wody zatrzymywanej w organizmie, chodzi o leki moczopędne.

----------

